# Rastro de Pollos



## Wiper

¡Hola a todos!  
Intento encontrar la traducción correcta para Rastro de Pollos (lugar en el que se cría y corta carne para venta al por mayor).  Encontré como traducción: wholesale meat market.  ¿Será correcto escribir wholesale chick meat market?
Agradezco sus opiniones.


----------



## Chris K

"Wholesale poultry plant / factory / processor" tal vez. El lugar donde se crián no es "un mercado," por lo general.


----------



## Wiper

¡Muchas gracias por la excelente sugerencia!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Wiper said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Intento encontrar la traducción correcta para Rastro de Pollos (lugar en el que se cría y corta carne para venta al por mayor). Encontré como traducción: wholesale meat market. ¿Será correcto escribir wholesale chick meat market?
> Agradezco sus opiniones.


 
Hola, una duda: acá en México, país vecino, un rastro es un matadero, no un criadero.
¿Es así en Guatemala?
Me surge la duda porque donde se crían pollos (o lo que sea) no se les sacrifica. Se llevan al rastro, precisamente.
Saludos.


----------



## MHCKA

Coincido con JJV.

Donde se crían casi nunca es donde se matan (salvo ciertas granjas para consumo local o autoconsumo). Incluso en el estilo gringo separan criaderos de mataderos (rastros). Cuando matan y empaquetan ya listo para su distribución creo que se llama: *centro procesador*.


----------



## Wiper

El Diccionario de la RAE define rastro: (6) m. matadero (‖ sitio donde se mata y desuella el ganado). 
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rastro


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Wiper said:


> El Diccionario de la RAE define rastro: (6) m. matadero (‖ sitio donde se mata y desuella el ganado).
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rastro


 
No soy especialista en inglés, pero sé que se llama slaughterhouse.


----------



## vicdark

Sugiero _poultry dressing plant._ Algunas imágenes:

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...=1&q=Poultry+dressing+plant&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

vicdark said:


> Sugiero _poultry dressing plant._ Algunas imágenes:
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...1&q=Poultry+dressing+plant&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


 
¿Dressing? 
¡Qué horror!
Bueno, si así es, sea.
Saludos.


----------



## Wiper

Poultry processing plant?


----------



## k-in-sc

Wiper said:


> Poultry processing plant?


A major industry in these parts. Here they're called "polleras."


----------



## aurilla

Si es de pollos se le dice "poultry (processing) plant". (en EEUU)


----------



## Wiper

¡Perfecto!  Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

Saludos,


----------



## MHCKA

Nadamás para comentar que ésta definición solo abarca al sitio donde se procesa la carne (se mata al animal y se empaqueta en piezas), no incluye el sitio donde se crían, como se preguntó en la pregunta originalmente puesta.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Because here they're separate. Chickens are raised in broiler houses and processed at processing plants.


----------



## MHCKA

A esto me refiero k:



Wiper said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Intento encontrar la traducción correcta para Rastro de Pollos (*lugar en el que se cría y corta carne para venta al por mayor*).


 


MHCKA said:


> Coincido con JJV.
> 
> *Donde se crían casi nunca es donde se matan* (salvo ciertas granjas para consumo local o autoconsumo)...


----------



## k-in-sc

Right, the point is that since we don't have it, we don't have a term for it either. You would just have to describe it: "combined chicken raising and processing facility" or something like that.


----------

